# Watch Zailey Grow



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

This is most certainly a 'copycat' thread from Jon and natalie's thread about Zuri... but it's been requested of me! So, I have the first set of comparison pictures... Zailey at 8 weeks, and then again at 9 weeks. I did not have a nifty bottle or vase to use... so... I present.. Zailey and "Giraffey!" The giraffe is a musical stuffed animal that we use in our puppy socialization classes. Freaky looking guy, but kinda cute. 









And some other Zailey pictures form today that I took, and have to share. The 'outtakes'... if you will.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

So sweet!!! I just love her spotties! 

I saw a 2 month old Great Dane yesterday in Home Depot that looked similar. And of course, whenever I see a puppy out and about, you KNOW I have to snuggle it a little.:tongue: I use the excuse that they need to be properly socialized and I aim to please! I made a comment about how little he was, and the lady said, "you're the first person to say my dog is little!" I was like, "Yeah, I 'know' a few other GD's, so I can tell he's just a puppy." Not sure if she thought I was crazy or not... But who cares! I got to pet a puppy!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I love her eyes! Are they going to stay like that? Gorgeous! :biggrin: 
Such huge paws too. I can tell you are doing a wonderful job with her. I know she has made great improvements because of all your hard work.

Have her and Zuri gotten to play together yet? I bet that would be so fun to see...two gorgeous Dane pups playing. :smile: Must take pics. when they do!!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I hope her eyes stay like that, I love them... I'm pretty sure at this point they will. 

We haven't made a playdate yet, but we're *thinking* the first weekend in October we might make it out to Denver again, so THOSE pictures will need their own thread, I'm sure. haha:biggrin:

She is getting so much more confident... she's not afraid of every noise she hears. Actually, quite the opposite, she wants to check EVERYTHING out... which is exactly how a puppy should be.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Woohoo!!! Finally!!!

She is so beautiful. I'm 99% sure her eyes will stay that way, if anything one will be blue and one will be brown....AND she is HUGE!!! She's about the same size as Zuri is now a month older!!! She reminds me of what Bailey was like as a bitty puppy :biggrin:

Keep the pictures coming!!! :wink:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

She is such a beauty! Her eyes are unique! I love the giraffe she's posed by! Ha pretty soon she will need to be posed by a baby giraffe then a full grown one LOL! Very very cute!!!!!!!!!:smile:


----------

